# Looking for Acoustic Fingerstyle Teacher



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all: 

I'm a fairly accomplished player with about 30 years experience. I have a basic knowledge of music theory--enough to teach a introductory level, high school guitar course.

I'm looking for a teacher to help me improve my rudimentary fingerstyle technique (and perhaps my absolutely pathetic slide playing).

Any recommendations. I live in the Hamilton/Burlington area.

Joe


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

James Anthony is a fantastic player however I've only seen him with his Tele,; also not sure if he teaches. That being said, he's located in Hamilton and at the very least, he might be able to refer you to somone in your area.

James Anthony | One of Canada's Finest Guitarists and Singer / Songwriters


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would look at the ads on Kijiji advertising guitar lessons. Check each of them out and ask lots of questions to get the best one for you. With your experience, I'm sure you know the right questions to ask.

Hamilton Music Lessons: Guitar, Piano, banjo, fiddle, drumming, vocal teachers on Kijiji.ca - Free Local Classifieds.


----------

